
Ask HN: What Are You Watching? - rex_lupi
What are you watching? (shows&#x2F;documentaries&#x2F;talks etc.)
======
JSeymourATL
The Body Keeps the Score: Brain, Mind, and Body in the Healing of Trauma >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53RX2ESIqsM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53RX2ESIqsM)

------
GrumpyNl
I like background noise on my headset, so i always listen to comedy channels,
youtube, netflix, online broadcasts. Not so loud, just enough to block the
outside world.

------
paulrpotts
Finally getting around to watching Downton Abbey while I walk on the
treadmill.

------
dagw
Rugby World Cup!

